# Plowz and Mowz



## 603chevy551 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hey has anyone seen the ad for this site? What are your thoughts on this site it looks like a joke to me


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

603chevy551;1930411 said:


> Hey has anyone seen the ad for this site? What are your thoughts on this site it looks like a joke to me


Theres an article in Turf Magazine this month about them.....I think they take up to 30% for any jobs you do for them....One time service provider


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I would avoid it


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I feel it's more for a solo guy 
If I sent my guys then lost 30% I wouldn't make any money


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I'd pass,
It also looks like it could a liability nightmare.

Different people plowing the same drive, 
Then spring comes and it's who did this damage.

I like to se the drive before any snow falls.
We charge a premium to do a one time call during the season.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

SnoFarmer;1930532 said:


> I'd pass,
> It also looks like it could a liability nightmare.
> 
> *Different people plowing the same drive,
> ...


Thats an interesting point something i had not thought of. Although they have assured me they dont track where your current accounts are; on a FB post of theirs, Im still not sure I would want them to know where my location is at any point in time. The other thing you have to think about is, I am betting (i dont know this is true, but it would make sense) there is some agreement that you cannot hand out your personal business card to the property owner when plowing a drive/lot for them. Would that also mean, you cannot have your vehicle lettered and phone number listed? Advertising is advertising IMO. To be "legal" in MI (not sure if that is a state or federal law) anyways, you have to have the name of your business, and city and state listed in 2 inch letters on the sides of your vehicle. I can bet that most everyone has their phone listed too...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Plowtoy;1934437 said:


> Thats an interesting point something i had not thought of. Although they have assured me they dont track where your current accounts are; on a FB post of theirs, Im still not sure I would want them to know where my location is at any point in time. The other thing you have to think about is, I am betting (i dont know this is true, but it would make sense) there is some agreement that you cannot hand out your personal business card to the property owner when plowing a drive/lot for them. Would that also mean, you cannot have your vehicle lettered and phone number listed? Advertising is advertising IMO. To be "legal" in MI (not sure if that is a state or federal law) anyways, you have to have the name of your business, and city and state listed in 2 inch letters on the sides of your vehicle. I can bet that most everyone has their phone listed too...


If someone is using this app,they are not interested in a contract, most likely they shovel their driveway,Only time they'll use it if there is more then a foot of snow.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

grandview;1934558 said:


> If someone is using this app,they are not interested in a contract, most likely they shovel their driveway,Only time they'll use it if there is more then a foot of snow.


That makes sense too. Payment goes up for a foot right? Those are the ones I try to avoid. I did a "favor" for a client of mine (an uncle). Last storm, we got a foot of snow, he came out and asked if I could go and do his son's house, and my uncle would pay for me to plow his driveway. Gave me the address (or so he thought), and I couldn't find the property. Turns out it was a West 17th address, not East 17th (pretty bad when you dont know where your own son lives). After figuring that out, I go to plow and it hasnt been done all season. My cousin comes out of the house after ive plowed most of the back yard (because thats where he parks off an alley) and he said, what are you going to do with pile to the east of the house. I said, its there to stay. He said theres a driveway there and the person who lives on the main floor sometimes shovels. Well, I couldn't tell there was a driveway there (dont think I could have fit my truck between the house and fence anyway) and told him he would have to have a bob cat or small tractor come in and clean that out if they wanted it opened. Well, long story short, uncle got charged double what I normaly charge him for his 2 inch trigger. Really thinking for a city driveway/yard I will start quoting per inch and actually make some money for crap work like that.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

This does not look like it can have a good outcome. Could be a new provider every time. I suppose if you could not find any work??????????? Maybe I will give them a buzz to do my driveway cuz it is never done on time.


----------



## Supperdude16 (Aug 4, 2014)

I talked to a representative on the phone, they tried to get us to sign up. 

I was like you think you can sit there and get 10% of the sale on a low bid? I can't make any money. Easier to find the customers myself

Don't think it's happening. Too low of price, but who knows


----------



## JDKSERVLLC (Oct 27, 2010)

*Any success stories*

Did anyone do any work for them last season? If so did they pay?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I had a friend who said he was going to give it a try to just add on at the end of storms. I do not think he ever did.


----------



## JDKSERVLLC (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok thanks. I'm going to do the same.


----------



## citywide (Nov 4, 2006)

I did work for them last year... yes they paid with-in a couple of days (direct deposit). There was a lot of jobs I only took a few as I was running a snowbear plow and didn't want to go nuts. 

My big issue with it was you couldn't "plow with the storm" as most people would wait until the end of the storm to request a plow. 

Also found a couple of people who lied about the size of their driveway, but if you call-in and tell them they will up the amount.

just got a new truck GMC1500 with 7' fisher plow so may take on a little more this year.

(for the record I do not have my own customers or sub to anyone so it works for me being able to pick and choose jobs - and yes I am fully insured)


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

How do they handle liability issues? If the home owner trips over a snow chunk at the edge of his driveway, and breaks his hip..Or ice that gets exposed, and a hip gets broken?
And who sets the price?
A friend wants me to sign up so they "open" the service up here....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buswell Forest;2099552 said:


> How do they handle liability issues? If the home owner trips over a snow chunk at the edge of his driveway, and breaks his hip..Or ice that gets exposed, and a hip gets broken?
> And who sets the price?
> A friend wants me to sign up so they "open" the service up here....


Just like you have to check"accept" when downlowing an app. Most likely hidden in the about not being responsible


----------



## quad cities (Nov 24, 2015)

This is just like Uber I think spelled correctly price fluctuates depending on calls and volume. Was just watching it on national news.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

I actually went ahead and signed up as a service provider for one of these services in my area. Not for plowz and mowz but a canadian equivalent.

So far it hasn't been a bad experience. I mainly did it because I'm a bit nerdy and like to check these things out / play with them. 

I noticed while they may keep 30% the amount they charge is on average 40% more than I do on flag downs any ways. (Plus more calls / snow equals higher price.) Which is where I figured they'd fit in. Not as my main source of income by any means but if it means two or three more drives along the route that's being driven anyways it can't hurt to take em. So far that's exactly how it's worked out the two snow falls we've had enough snow to get people using the app. It payed for the days fuel. which is by no means going to make me a millionaire but every little bit helps. It also helps that I think I'm the only provider in my city. Jobs that come up outside of my existing routes seem to just expire and fall off the board with out being taken. 
Nothing bad has happened yet so it's only half the experience at this point I guess too. I'll keep updating if **** happens and as I use it more but so far it's not too bad.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*Uber*



potskie;2100346 said:


> I actually went ahead and signed up as a service provider for one of these services in my area. Not for plowz and mowz but a canadian equivalent.
> 
> So far it hasn't been a bad experience. I mainly did it because I'm a bit nerdy and like to check these things out / play with them.
> 
> ...


I didn't like the idea when I read the article last week. But, if they are charging appropriately ( high enough that the provider is making what they feel they should) plus their commission, then fine. People aren't going to pay that around here, well, not many.


----------

